# EXtools



## Bobschreck (Nov 24, 2009)

I know Microsoft Excel has this add-in called EXTools which I used on my old computer. The problem is at work I cant due to license issues so I'm forced to use Open Office. Is there an add in that does the same thing as EXTools for Open Office Calc? Mainly Trim, Combine, insert which I can do with concatenate and trim functions just something to make the transition easier.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know if OO has any add-ins like those in Office. Certainly nothing VBA-based; I think you can automate stuff in Javascript but you could be up for a bit of a search. 

Denis


----------

